# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Không thể cài window media 12 trên win7

## susason

khi cài win 7 xong thì máy mình đã không có window media 12. download về, cài thì cài được, nhưng khi chạy thì lại báo lỗi:

và không thể chạy được. khi mình cài klmcodec370 thì chạy bình thường.
tại sao lại không cài được, các bạn giúp mình với!

----------


## thanhlong243

> khi cài win 7 xong thì máy mình đã không có window media 12. download về, cài thì cài được, nhưng khi chạy thì lại báo lỗi:
> 
> và không thể chạy được. khi mình cài klmcodec370 thì chạy bình thường.
> tại sao lại không cài được, các bạn giúp mình với!


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
với một bản win đầy đủ thì mặc định khi mình cài win sẽ có chương trình windows media. có thể bản win của bạn là bản chỉnh sửa hoặc bản win đó đã bị lỗi, nên khi bạn cài bị thiếu file của media. 
bạn thử dùng một đĩa cài khác hoạc download bản iso trên mạng về rồi ghi ra đĩa cài đặt lại.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## goldenfalcon

mình xem rồi, đây là win xịn mà, bản quyền đàng hoàng, dùng đĩa này cho nhiều máy, và chỉ có 1 máy bị thôi. thế mới đau đầu chứ!

----------


## vanthangicom

> mình xem rồi, đây là win xịn mà, bản quyền đàng hoàng, dùng đĩa này cho nhiều máy, và chỉ có 1 máy bị thôi. thế mới đau đầu chứ!


có thể trong quá trình cài, nó đọc bị lỗi 1 file nào đó (nếu cài từ dvd) nên cài bị lỗi. bạn cài lại win xem sao. tốt nhất là cài từ usb hoặc ổ cứng là an toàn nhất.

----------


## nhungle233

> có thể trong quá trình cài, nó đọc bị lỗi 1 file nào đó (nếu cài từ dvd) nên cài bị lỗi. bạn cài lại win xem sao. tốt nhất là cài từ usb hoặc ổ cứng là an toàn nhất.


dạ vâng, có lẽ như thế mới có thể giải thích thôi. cảm ơn huynh!

----------


## thuongbodo

> khi cài win 7 xong thì máy mình đã không có window media 12. download về, cài thì cài được, nhưng khi chạy thì lại báo lỗi:
> 
> và không thể chạy được. khi mình cài klmcodec370 thì chạy bình thường.
> tại sao lại không cài được, các bạn giúp mình với!


nếu bạn cài bản win xịn mình đảm bảo nó có windows media vì nó là mặc định 
bạn phải biết rằng có những bản được crack và vẫn up bình thường nhé (mình đang dùng)
còn nếu ko có bạn vào program files kiểm tra 
ngoài ra bạn phải kích hoạt nó thì tiến trình cài đặt mới diễn ra
mình có thể khẳng định bản của bạn nếu ko có nó là đã được chỉnh sửa
bạn có thể dow nó từ http://filehippo.com/
chúc may mắn

----------

